

Best way to have a logo designed? - froggsplash

Hey guys, any thoughts on the best way to find designers to build a great company logo?  Should I use 99 Designs and actively manage the designers  (with a guaranteed prize).  Or should I go to Logo Pond and Behance to find a custom designer?<p>I'm a rookie at this so your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.<p>cheers,<p>-Andrew
======
zemanel
logotournament.com ?

~~~
froggsplash
thanks,

have you used them before?

